
Forget channel surfing: How Boxfish plans to revolutionize real-time TV search - llambda
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2012/05/boxfish-aims-to-modernize-real-time-tv-search.ars
======
jczhang
Part of why people channel surf is because they don't know what they want.
Search does not completely fulfill that need.

------
vshlos
Why doesn't the article have a link? www.boxfish.com

